# SoDak 2016



## Gator89 (Oct 16, 2016)

My friend and I got our limit of roosters on opening day.  Saw a good, not great, number of birds with lots of hens.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hunting on your own...public land?


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 16, 2016)

Melvin4730 said:


> Hunting on your own...public land?



Blessed to have friends that are farmers in the area that allow me to hunt on their farm.   100% wild birds.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 21, 2016)

*Second day's harvest*

Scored a double on a pair sharp tailed grouse on Sunday.


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sunday's pheasant harvest.


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 21, 2016)

*Closer shot of the grouse*

Sharp tailed grouse


----------



## pine floor (Oct 22, 2016)

Thats looks like a lot of fun.

Great lookin dog also.

PF


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 23, 2016)

How's your dog bred?


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Melvin4730 said:


> How's your dog bred?



Rose belong to one of the families I hunt with, she is developing into a good hunter.


----------



## mecicon (Oct 25, 2016)

Gator89 said:


> Saw a good, not great, number of birds with lots of hens.



A buddy from Arkansas called me Monday and said he saw many hens. Numbers seem to be still improving since 2013.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 25, 2016)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 26, 2016)

mecicon said:


> A buddy from Arkansas called me Monday and said he saw many hens. Numbers seem to be still improving since 2013.



Brood numbers for most of South Dakota were down about 20% compared to 2015 but still up from 2013 and 2014.  Just got back from Chamberlain area yesterday.  We got our limit every day and there seemed to be plenty of birds although not as many as last year.


----------

